# heaters in the loft



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello i'm just wondering what type of heaters people use in there lofts i'm afraid to leave a heater on all night because i don't want the loft to catch on fire. My loft is 6ft x 6ft. the heater has a thermostat and i have it on high because it is like 12 degrees out and with the wind chill it feels like 3 below
thanks any answers will be greatly appreciated


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't use a heater for that same reason. I use to have birds on a rooftop in Brooklyn New York and never used a heater. But let's see what other PT members think.


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

It was -6 here last night. I have never used a heater. Birds seem to do fine. Just have to change water often.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont use a heater and we probably have similar weather. I just make sure to feed heavy and add corn in the winter so they put on insulation. I'll state my personal opinion, temperature fluctuation in the loft is worst for a bird than just the cold. If you have the heater on during the day, and turn it off at night, there is a huge temperature drop.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Normally I don't use a heater either and here in northern Minnesota it has gotten down to 30 below at times. For adult birds, they can handle the cold. I have built fountain heaters that use a light bulb (25-40 watt) and that keeps the water in liquid form.

That being said, I do have a heater in one of my lofts right now because I had two hens hatch out young just today. The parents can keep them covered for the first week or so but after that they get too big to cover completely while still not feathered out. So I put an oil filled radiator (on low)in the walk-way of the loft and that keeps the temp at around 40 degrees which is plenty warm for the little ones. Oil filled radiators are not a fire danger and my loft is insulated. HTH

Jim


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

It's probably best to not get birds from warmer climates and ship them to cold areas unless they can be housed inside, or in heated lofts where you don't have to worry about the heater burning down the loft. The birds should have time to acclimate as the weather changes and gets colder. I live in Wisconsin and have worried many nights when temps go really low but I agree that giving fresh water often, and feeding heavier should get the birds through as long as the the loft is dry and draft free.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I live near Pittsburgh and do not heat my loft. The birds do fine. However my 4 x 4 x 4 loft, which houses 9 Rollers, has the south side screened in the summer and covered with plexiglas during the winter. This allows for a greenhouse effect in the winter capturing and warming the loft during the day. Ensure they have fresh water daily and increase their feed to what they will consume in a day. I notice my birds are always hungry during cold weather, yet eat litely during warm weather. I suspect that the bird's digestive system generates body heat. Not sure, but sounds logical.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a little 12" by 12" space heater in my 12X16 loft and it keeps the water from freezing...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Pigeons will do fine in cold weather as long as your loft doesn't get wet/damp on the inside and as long as there are no drafts. They are pretty hardy animals and I try my best to keep my pigeons as natural as possible (this means least amount of meds, little to no changes in temperature, etc) in order to make their natural immunity stronger


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with the general consensus. It was 2 degrees the night before last, with wind chill below zero here in southern Maine. My flight cages have a southern exposure, and I cover them with plastic making it like a greenhouse. I have bamboo rollup blinds on the door that I open during the day, and close them up at night. I change their water twice a day. The water doesn't freeze during the day with the greenhouse effect, but it does freeze at night.
I have those oil filled heaters (just in case), but I've never had to use them.
Extra food and water. The biggest problem I have when its THIS cold is cleaning! Everything is frozen solid!


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*there another way*

i dont live in NYC any more but if i was there and if i wanted my birds to have nice warm water 24 /7 for the winter i will put one of these http://www.petswarehouse.com/shopexd2.asp?id=130164 in there water container ,it use for fishtank to keep the water 75 to 85, just my $ 00.02, =), and it save


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use the oil filled radiator heater, and it works great. They are pretty safe to use, and I keep it set low. My 8X10 loft is insulated, and it keeps it comfortable. Lots easier to clean out there and spend time with the birds when it isn't freezing, and the water doesn't freeze. You could get one.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I live in Northern Utah,the nights get pretty cold in the winter months. I bring the water in at night and place it back in the loft in the morning. give's me 1 more reason to be out in my loft with my birds, and as far as how the do in the loft at night never had issues with the cold birds rest fine


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't think cold weather is an issue with adult birds they are feathered good and if you cover ur loft and feed them well it should be ok.

The big benefit imo is if you have bald new hatchlings during the winter. My loft is in constant 50-55 with heater until the squabs are feathered out.

Takes the worrying out of you if breeding in winter. Peace of mind is well worth it, heaters are cheap anyway.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> i dont live in NYC any more but if i was there and if i wanted my birds to have nice warm water 24 /7 for the winter i will put one of these http://www.petswarehouse.com/shopexd2.asp?id=130164 in there water container ,it use for fishtank to keep the water 75 to 85, just my $ 00.02, =), and it save


I like that idea Rafael never thought about that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rafael/PR said:


> i dont live in NYC any more but if i was there and if i wanted my birds to have nice warm water 24 /7 for the winter i will put one of these http://www.petswarehouse.com/shopexd2.asp?id=130164 in there water container ,it use for fishtank to keep the water 75 to 85, just my $ 00.02, =), and it save


Those things aren't all that reliable when the water level starts going down. Why not just get one of these for 9 dollars more? It's what they're made for.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/248.html


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Interesting Ideas, My experience is that its better for the birds to have heat to keep temps above freezing. I live in the North where the winters are pretty severe, it will go down into the single digits several times at least during the winter. I agree that the birds are equipped to withstand temps much lower, but it doesn't mean they like it or that its good for them. Even at approximately 30 degrees they appear very cold to me. So if you were a pigeon and you had a choice would you like it. There is a difference Making them tough or mistreating them. You decide.


----------

